# has anyone dived the RAY JONES REEF?



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

My brother in law was a diving FANATIC! He passed away in june '05 of a heart attack. His buddies in his dive club created the Ray Jones Reef as a memorial to him.... Well, that's the last i've heard of it since i don't dive. has anyone been on it? how is it? thanks. Ron (u can google the coordinates for it.)


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Post up some numbers. I never heard of it. Do you know if its coops or what?


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I think its reef balls


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

7 Ray Jones Reef June 2005 BuiltJun'05:100ton concrete rubble & 15 GoliathReefballs 90 30° 05.360'N 87° 10.530'W


----------

